# Chicago Gameday 38 is June 14th at Games Plus in Mt. Prospect, IL



## buzz (May 6, 2014)

*Chicago Gameday 38 is June 14th, 2014*
[size=+1]
*What?*

Chicago Gameday 38 is a day of FREE RPG gaming. You can learn more about Chicago Gameday by viewing our FAQ page. 
Feel free to like our Facebook page to stay abreast of announcements and future Chicago Gamedays.

*Where?*
Games Plus in Mt. Prospect, IL.

*When?*
[highlight]June 14th[/highlight], 2014, from 9:30 a.m. to 9:00 p.m.

*Breakfast?*
We invite you to join us at 8:00 a.m. for breakfast at Le Peep.
[/size]


[h=2]Events[/h]
*Morning:* 9:30 a.m. - 2:30 p.m.


*Savage Worlds: Steamscapes*, Fairman Rogers, Table E
*Translucent University* (play-test), Nev the Deranged, Table F
*Dungeon Crawl Classics RPG*, eyeharthawk, Table C (private room)
*Arkham Horror*, Vyvyan Basterd, Table D
*The One Ring*, buzz, Table G
...

*Experimental Late Morning slot:* 11:00 a.m. - 2:30 p.m.


*Everyone Is John*, Nosfera2, Table B

*Afternoon:* 3:30 p.m. - 8:00 p.m.


*Last Train out of Warsaw*, DainXB, Table B
*Fiasco*, paladinlee, Table F
*Dread*, "In Space, No One Can Hear You Scream", willowx, Table C (private room)
*Marvel Heroic Roleplaying*, Vyvyan Basterd, Table D
*The One Ring*, buzz, Table G
*Myth & Magic*, BRG, Table E
...


[h=2]How Do I Sign Up?[/h]
[size=+1][highlight]Please note: Player registration begins on June 2nd, 2014 at 7pm.[/highlight][/size]


Create an account with Warhorn.net, if you have not done so already.
Once you have an account set up, register for Gameday 38 on its Warhorn page.
Once registered, view the event schedule and click the *Play* button for any events in which you'd like to play. This will reserve you a seat in those events.
Once you've signed up for events you can log in an view your personal schedule at any time.


[h=2]How to Run an Event For Us[/h]
If you would like to run an event for Chicago Gameday, please follow these three steps.

[h3]1. Post your event description in this thread[/h3]
Your event description must include the following:

[highlight]Time[/highlight]: morning (9:30 a.m.) or afternoon (3:30 p.m.) slot;
[highlight]Game system[/highlight]: e.g., "D&D 4e";
[highlight]Event Title[/highlight]: e.g., "The Caves of Chaos";
[highlight]Description[/highlight]: ideally, short and to the point; here are some guidelines from designer/editor Ryan Macklin;
[highlight]An image[/highlight]: one you wish associated with your event description, or else state that you are happy to leave that up to me;
[highlight]Content Rating[/highlight]: choose either "Kid-Friendly" or "Adults Only";
[highlight]Number of Players[/highlight]: total your event can accomodate, not including yourself;
[highlight]Table Preference[/highlight]: If you need a specific table or want to reserve the private room, say so in your post below. However, please be aware that table assignments may be adjusted depending on the size of your event. View a map of the Games Plus play area
[h3]2. Make sure I have a way of contacting you[/h3]
Either like us on Facebook or provide me with your email address so I can add you to our mailing list. You can email me at buzz (at) buzzmo (dot) com. If you have Private Messaging enabled here at ENWorld, that works, too.
[h3]3. Subscribe to this thread on ENWorld or else make sure to check it regularly.[/h3]

[h=2]How to Be a Great Gameday GM[/h]
[highlight]You should create a safe, friendly space for your event.[/highlight] 
Introduce yourself and help introduce the players to each other. Be accommodating to people with special needs, e.g., someone who needs to sit closer to you in order to hear better. Be sensitive to players who let you know they are uncomfortable with certain topics your game may address; do what you can to make them comfortable. In short, treat your players as you would guests in your home.

[highlight]You should be aware of how long your event lasts.[/highlight] 
Four hours is the ideal minimum. _Morning events_ should end with enough time left to allow you and your players to get lunch and spend some time shopping before the start of  afternoon event slot. _Afternoon events_ should keep both the Metra schedules and the store's hours in mind.

[highlight]You should come to Gameday prepared to run your event[/highlight]
...no matter how many people have signed up for it. If you don't want to run your event, let me know as soon as possible, and I will remove it from the schedule.


----------



## buzz (May 6, 2014)

[h=2]How to Sign Up For Gameday and Register for Events[/h]
1. Go to Warhorn.net and sign up for an account if you do not have one already.

2. Once you have your Warhorn account, go to the Chicago Gameday 38 Warhorn page and register. You should see a *Register for this event* button in the upper right.







3. Clicking the *Register for this event* button will bring you to a confirmation screen. Click the *Register* button at the bottom to confirm your registration.






4. Once you're registered, you can view the event schedule by clicking the link in the left-hand nav area.






5. Once you're on the event schedule page, you'll see *Play* buttons next to the events with available seats. Click the button for the event in which you'd like to play.






6. You should see a confirmation dialog appear. Click *Save* to confirm your place in the event.






7. You should return to the event schedule. Repeat steps 5 and 6 for all of the events in which you'd like to play. There will be a *Withdraw* button next to the events for which you have reserved a seat. You can click these buttons to give up your seat in an event.






8. At any time, you can click the *Your personal schedule* link in the left nav area to view your Gameday 37 schedule.






If you have any problems during sign-up, feel free to contact me.


----------



## buzz (May 6, 2014)

I will be running *The One Ring*, but I'm going to hold off on assigning it a slot until the schedule develops a bit.


----------



## Tim C Koppang (May 6, 2014)

I'd like to grab a morning slot to run Shock: Human Contact, please.


----------



## Reidzilla (May 6, 2014)

I'll take a morning slot for $1000, Buzz. 

I plan on running a Dungeon Crawl Classic RPG 0 level character funnel adventure based in a post apocalyptic world. I'll be able to seat 6 so table G, please.

I'll post the full description soon.


----------



## Ninjacat (May 6, 2014)

Sadly, I will be across the pond that weekend, so no GameDay 38 for me. D:


----------



## Fairman Rogers (May 6, 2014)

Time: Morning
Game System: Savage Worlds
Event Title: Steamscapes: Into the Wilds

Description:
Travel in the western wilds of Texas is always risky, and now that you have a very expensive piece of cargo to protect, you'll need to worry about a lot more than just saving your own hide. There are bandits and air pirates out there! This adventure will cover as many chapters of the Steamscapes: North America plot point campaign as possible. If any players have played previous chapters, we will continue from there (with recaps for the new folks).

Rating: Kid-friendly
Number of players: 6


----------



## buzz (May 6, 2014)

Tim C Koppang said:


> I'd like to grab a morning slot to run Shock: Human Contact, please.



Added!



Reidzilla said:


> I'll take a morning slot for $1000, Buzz.
> 
> I plan on running a Dungeon Crawl Classic RPG 0 level character funnel adventure based in a post apocalyptic world. I'll be able to seat 6 so table G, please.



Added!



Fairman Rogers said:


> I would like to grab a morning slot for a Steamscapes game. More details coming soon.



Added!

Thanks, gentlemen!


----------



## buzz (May 6, 2014)

Ninjacat said:


> Sadly, I will be across the pond that weekend, so no GameDay 38 for me. D:



Yeah, I think many regulars will not be making it this time around, which will be weird.

Have fun in Across-Pond-Land, Ncat!


----------



## buzz (May 6, 2014)

FYI, Jason Morningstar has promised an unpublished *Fiasco* playset to anyone willing to facilitate it for Gameday 38.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (May 7, 2014)

I sadly will only be around for slot 1 this time out, but I'd like to run a playtest of Translucent University, a game about students at a school of magic. 3 seats, no requirements.


----------



## DainXB (May 7, 2014)

Please pencil me in for an afternoon spot to facilitate *"Last Train out of Warsaw"*. 
​
The game can accommodate up to 6 players, adults only please. The game uses a variant of the _Archipelago II _rules by Maathijs Holter.

This is a game written by Jason Morningstar, so you know it will be about an extensively-researched but obscure historical event.  In this case, the story of the passengers aboard the last train out of Warsaw on the eve of the German conquest of Poland in 1939. It's one part disaster drama, one part espionage thriller.


----------



## paladinlee (May 7, 2014)

"FYI, Jason Morningstar has promised an unpublished *Fiasco playset to anyone willing to facilitate it for Gameday 38."*

I think I may take up that offer, but I am also selfishly looking to see how the schedule pans out.  May I fill an afternoon slot for now and hope I had played all the other games that will also fall in that slot?

Of course, buzz would just say "No worries, just join us for Gameday 39 and you won't miss a thing!"  And buzz would be right.

A table for 4.  Depending on the group, I'll jump in as player 5 or help facilitate the 4 players.  Adults only.

Description:
Fiasco is inspired by cinematic tales of small time capers gone disastrously wrong – inspired by films like Blood Simple, Fargo, The Way of the Gun, Burn After Reading, and A Simple Plan. You’ll play ordinary people with powerful ambition and poor impulse control. There will be big dreams and flawed execution. It won’t go well for them, to put it mildly, and in the end it will probably all go south in a glorious heap of jealousy, murder, and recrimination.

Today's Fiasco features a currently unreleased playset written by the game's designer, Jason Morningstar!  Bring you best pen, because lead is for losers.  No, seriously.  If your pen is nothing less than a TWSBI 580, you're wasting our time!  And don't bring any of that Bic crap.  Just don't.


----------



## buzz (May 7, 2014)

Nev the Deranged said:


> I sadly will only be around for slot 1 this time out, but I'd like to run a playtest of Translucent University, a game about students at a school of magic. 3 seats, no requirements.



Added!



DainXB said:


> Please pencil me in for an afternoon spot to facilitate *"Last Train out of Warsaw"*.
> ​



Added!



paladinlee said:


> "FYI, Jason Morningstar has promised an unpublished *Fiasco playset to anyone willing to facilitate it for Gameday 38."*
> 
> I think I may take up that offer, but I am also selfishly looking to see how the schedule pans out.  May I fill an afternoon slot for now and hope I had played all the other games that will also fall in that slot?



Added! And don't sweat the slot right now; we can see how things shake out. I pinged you and Mr. Morningstar on G+ to get the playbook thing happening.

Thanks for stepping up, gentlemen! This is looking to be another wonderfully eclectic Gameday.


----------



## Teldurn (May 7, 2014)

​Let's try this again.

Time: morning (9:30 a.m.)
Game system: HeroQuest
Event Title: The Gathering Storm
Description: A classic, old school, dungeoncrawl board game. Assume the role of one of the Heroes, on a mission to stop the evil wizard Zargon and his forces of Chaos. Experience high adventure in a world of magic!
An image: 
Content Rating: Kid-Friendly
Number of Players: 4
Table Preference: No preference


----------



## willowx (May 8, 2014)

Time: Evening
Game System: Dread
Session Name: In Space, No One Can Hear You Scream
Description: Dread, the game of Jenga based horror.  In space.
An Image:




Content Rating: Adults Only, Please
Number of Players: At least 6 available.  I may open it up to more later.
Table Preference:  Private Room please.


----------



## buzz (May 8, 2014)

Teldurn said:


> ​Let's try this again.
> 
> Time: morning (9:30 a.m.)
> Game system: HeroQuest



Added!



willowx said:


> Time: Evening
> Game System: Dread
> Session Name: In Space, No One Can Hear You Scream



Added!

Thank you both!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (May 9, 2014)

Oh, man, now I'm bummed I'm gonna miss Willow's Dread game...


----------



## Tim C Koppang (May 9, 2014)

Yeah, can I just go ahead and sign up for Willow's Dread game right now?


----------



## buzz (May 9, 2014)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Oh, man, now I'm bummed I'm gonna miss Willow's Dread game...



Sorry, man.



Tim C Koppang said:


> Yeah, can I just go ahead and sign up for Willow's Dread game right now?



I'm pretty sure there won't be any signup rush this Gameday...


----------



## buzz (May 9, 2014)

FYI, I have added my *The One Ring* event to the afternoon. If need be, I'll also run it in the morning.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 9, 2014)

*Afternoon slot, please.*

I'd like an afternoon spot to run some...INSPECTRES!

Details to follow.

If we're running a little short on GMs, I could run some Pathfinder in the morning, too, but for now let's just stick with the PM slot.


----------



## buzz (May 9, 2014)

TracerBullet42 said:


> I'd like an afternoon spot to run some...INSPECTRES!
> 
> Details to follow.
> 
> If we're running a little short on GMs, I could run some Pathfinder in the morning, too, but for now let's just stick with the PM slot.




Added! Thanks, man!


----------



## Reidzilla (May 9, 2014)

buzz said:


> I'm pretty sure there won't be any signup rush this Gameday...




What makes you think that?

_<<<<<tumbleweeds rolling across a desolate dessert in the background>>>>>_


----------



## Reidzilla (May 9, 2014)

TracerBullet42 said:


> I'd like an afternoon spot to run some...INSPECTRES!




WOOT!


----------



## buzz (May 12, 2014)

Happy Monday, folks.

I'd love it if we could get to at least 7 events in each slot, as even with any cancellations, that will leave us with a decent number of events available. If you know someone who'd be willing to run a game, send them our way!


----------



## buzz (May 14, 2014)

I'm starting to put the word out on various other sites (e.g., meetup.com) that we could use some more GMs. Hopefully we'll see a few more volunteers pop up.


----------



## buzz (May 19, 2014)

Hey GMs, if you haven't posted your full event descriptions here on the tread, please do so at your earliest convenience. Since we're using Warhorn now, I can post events as I receive them, allowing random folk to browse the Warhorn site. Thanks!

 [MENTION=44460]Tim C Koppang[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=16198]Reidzilla[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=6747325]Fairman Rogers[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=45422]Nev the Deranged[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=33941]DainXB[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=6670165]paladinlee[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=6774731]Teldurn[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=6668372]willowx[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=11885]TracerBullet42[/MENTION]


----------



## Fairman Rogers (May 19, 2014)

Updated. Thanks!


----------



## willowx (May 19, 2014)

Buzz, I have been waffling, but I could possibly also run my event in the morning. How likely are you to need more events?  I'm wondering if the decreased GM count is also going to correlate to a decreased player count.


----------



## paladinlee (May 20, 2014)

Spruced up Fiasco's description a bit.  See you soon!

-Lee


----------



## buzz (May 20, 2014)

willowx said:


> Buzz, I have been waffling, but I could possibly also run my event in the morning. How likely are you to need more events?  I'm wondering if the decreased GM count is also going to correlate to a decreased player count.



I think odds are good that correlation will exist, but I would hold off until we see how sign-ups go. 

If need be, I'll run my event in the morning as well as the afternoon — I'm happy to take the hit (despite really wanting to play Human Contact), seeing as the bad scheduling was my error to begin with. If we need more doubling up, we'll talk about it then.


----------



## Teldurn (May 20, 2014)

If need be, I think I can probably run an afternoon game as well. But I'm going to hold off on committing anything just yet until we see how event scheduling and signup progresses first.


----------



## willowx (May 20, 2014)

So I'll run a second event in the morning if needed.  I'm leaning  towards Sparkle Baby!, a pseudo-larp for 6-12 people about the drama  surrounding the children's pageant circuit- in other words, Toddlers  & Tiaras, the roleplaying game.


----------



## meganjank (May 20, 2014)

*Go-Go Juice*

Willow -

If you end up running Sparkle, Baby I will gladly supply the Pixy Stix and Monster Energy drinks.


----------



## Reidzilla (May 21, 2014)

DCC RPG
6 players
Adults only


_The settlement of Neuqua has suffered a great deal do to a passing Glowblight storm. With no reserves and their fields in ruins they must look elsewhere to survive. 

In a vision, the settlement’s high priest has seen there is hope in the forbidden ruins of a shopping mall not to far away. Ancient legends have warned the people of Neuqua to stay far away from the unholy place but now their need is greater than their fear…_

This is a 0-level funnel adventure for the Dungeon Crawl Classics RPG set in a post apocalyptic version of the Midwest. The idea is each player controls three to five 0-level PCs on a terrifying adventure that will most likely have an 80%+ mortality rate. Those PCs that survive will be able to become 1st level adventures. 

Rules will be taught and dice provided, no EXP necessary. Just be ready to sacrifice your characters into the blood mill that is…

*The Mall Maul!


*Buzz, if no one has claimed the Private room in the morning, I'll take that instead of table G, please.


----------



## buzz (May 21, 2014)

Reidzilla said:


> Buzz, if no one has claimed the Private room in the morning, I'll take that instead of table G, please.



It's all yours, sir.

Thanks for all of the stepping-up for morning events, folks! I'll tag you in if and when I need you.


----------



## Reidzilla (May 22, 2014)

Unfortunately, my boss just vetoed my time off request so please remove my event.


----------



## buzz (May 22, 2014)

Reidzilla said:


> Unfortunately, my boss just vetoed my time off request so please remove my event.




Stink! Sorry to hear it, Reidzilla. I've removed your event.

I've replaced it with another session of *The One Ring*.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 22, 2014)

Time:  Afternoon (3:30 p.m.)
Game system:  InSpectres
Event Title:  Ghostbusters?  Never heard of em...
Description:  Are you troubled by strange noises in the middle of the night?  Do you experience feelings of dread in your basement or attic?  Have you or your family ever seen a spook, spectre or ghost?  If the answer is "yes," then don't wait another minute. Pick up the phone and call the professionals...

Wait...it's you guys.  You guys are the professionals.

Good luck. 
(Imagine "Ghostbusters meets The Office.")
An image: 

Content Rating: "Kid-Friendly"
Number of Players: 5
Table Preference:  Any of them will do just fine, I think.


----------



## eyeheartawk (May 23, 2014)

Hey Reid, 

Since I'm seeing you this weekend if you're willing to lend me the module I can run that event for you. Failing that Buzz, I can run some other DCC event in the morning in the private room if that works for you?


----------



## buzz (May 23, 2014)

eyeheartawk said:


> Hey Reid,
> 
> Since I'm seeing you this weekend if you're willing to lend me the module I can run that event for you. Failing that Buzz, I can run some other DCC event in the morning in the private room if that works for you?



That would be much appreciated! I've added you to the roster. Thank you so much for stepping up.


----------



## eyeheartawk (May 23, 2014)

No worries. I just spoke with Reid, it looks like I'll have to run some other DCC event. I will update the thread when I have the particulars.


----------



## buzz (May 23, 2014)

eyeheartawk said:


> No worries. I just spoke with Reid, it looks like I'll have to run some other DCC event. I will update the thread when I have the particulars.




Cool. Thanks again!


----------



## buzz (May 24, 2014)

Okay, the Warhorn page is now mostly set-up, awaiting more event descriptions.

https://warhorn.net/events/chicago-gameday-38

You can now register for the event as a whole, which is super-important for you GMs; that way I can assign you to your events. Please do so at your earliest convenience.

If you look at page 1 of this thread, you'll also see that we now have a logo, and that the Warhorn instructions post has been filled out, with fresh screenshots and everything!


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (May 26, 2014)

Time: morning
Game system: Marvel Heroic Roleplaying 
Event Title: Annihilation: Into the Negative Zone 
Description: You determined that the Annihilation Wave originates from the Negative Zone and that going there might be the only way to uncover more information. Especially if you can discover a way to stop the Harvester of Sorrow.
An image: up to you Buzz 
Content Rating: Adults Only
Number of Players: 6 
Table Preference: Private room or back table.


----------



## buzz (May 26, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Time: morning
> Game system: Marvel Heroic Roleplaying



Added! Thanks, Vyv!


----------



## eyeheartawk (May 26, 2014)

Time: Morning Slot
Game System: Dungeon Crawl Classics RPG
Event Title: Banishment to the Time Vault of Zepes Null-Eleven!
 Description: After angering Van den Danderclanden Supernal Archmage of the Profane the party finds itself banished to solve the mystery of the Time Vault of Zepes Null-Eleven to atone for their failure. A level one adventure. Characters and custom dice provided. Just bring an appreciation for nonsense and maybe a pencil. 


Content Rating: Adults Only
Number of Players: 6


----------



## buzz (May 26, 2014)

Thanks @eyehearthawk!

GMs, be sure to let me know your username on Warhorn.net — if it is not obvious — so I can assign you as GM for your event.


----------



## willowx (May 27, 2014)

I'll have room for 8 in my Dread game, Buzz.  Right now I'd prefer to be a player in the morning unless you absolutely need another gameslot.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (May 27, 2014)

[MENTION=662]thalmin[/MENTION] - Does the store have a base set of the Pathfinder Adventure Card Game that I could use to run a slot at Gameday 38?


----------



## thalmin (May 27, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> @_*thalmin*_ - Does the store have a base set of the Pathfinder Adventure Card Game that I could use to run a slot at Gameday 38?



We don't currently have an open copy. Let me see what I can arrange.


----------



## buzz (May 27, 2014)

willowx said:


> I'll have room for 8 in my Dread game, Buzz.  Right now I'd prefer to be a player in the morning unless you absolutely need another gameslot.




I don't think we will, especially now that Vyv is running Marvel. Just be a playah!

Added two more seats to your event, too.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (May 28, 2014)

thalmin said:


> We don't currently have an open copy. Let me see what I can arrange.




Thanks Curt!


----------



## buzz (May 29, 2014)

We have our first cancellation! Tim will not be available to run the *Shock: Human Contact event*; I've removed it from the schedule.

That puts us back at 5x5, which is fine and dandy.


----------



## buzz (May 29, 2014)

Also, still waiting on event details from [MENTION=45422]Nev the Deranged[/MENTION] and, uh, me.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (May 29, 2014)

Buzz,

Please move my Marvel event to the afternoon slot and put me down for a morning event. I'll either run Pathfinder Adventure Card Game if Curt has access to a base set or I'll figure out an alternative.


----------



## buzz (May 30, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Buzz,
> 
> Please move my Marvel event to the afternoon slot and put me down for a morning event. I'll either run Pathfinder Adventure Card Game if Curt has access to a base set or I'll figure out an alternative.




Done, and thanks. If you can let me know which one it will be before Monday night, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## buzz (May 30, 2014)

FYI, I've gone ahead and added a session of *The One Ring* to the morning slot; now we're at an even 6x6.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (May 31, 2014)

buzz said:


> Done, and thanks. If you can let me know which one it will be before Monday night, I'd appreciate it.




 [MENTION=662]thalmin[/MENTION] - Were you able to arrange for use of a PACG base set? If not, I'll just plan to run my alternate choice. Thanks again for looking into this.


----------



## thalmin (May 31, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> @_*thalmin*_ - Were you able to arrange for use of a PACG base set? If not, I'll just plan to run my alternate choice. Thanks again for looking into this.



Sorry, not yet.  Better figure on plan B


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (May 31, 2014)

Buzz,

Laurie and I will be running the morning slot together.

Time: morning
Game system: Arkham Horror
Event Title: Big Board Game of DOOM!!!!! 

Description: It is the roaring 20‘s, and while there’s electricity in the air, unnatural storms are brewing as well. Strange things are happening in the small Massachusetts town of Arkham (and Dunwich, Kingsport, and Innsmouth); people have gone missing, sightings of indescribable creatures grow more and more frequent. And the very air thickens with a sense of foreboding that roils like an acrid mist through the streets. 

The Ancient Ones are stirring...

An image: up to you Buzz 
Content Rating: Adults Only
Number of Players: 6 
Table Preference: As long as its not a small table we should be OK. The game boards and decks take up a significant amount of space. The back table might work best as Laurie or I could deal with the decks sitting on the upper stage.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (May 31, 2014)

*Please remove my InSpectres event*

Sorry to do this so late in the game, but I may not be able to make it to the gameday. Please remove my event.


----------



## buzz (May 31, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Buzz,
> 
> Laurie and I will be running the morning slot together.
> 
> ...



Added!



TracerBullet42 said:


> Sorry to do this so late in the game, but I may not be able to make it to the gameday. Please remove my event.



Removed! Stink!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jun 2, 2014)

*The Translucent University does not exist.*
.seman ynam sah ytisrevinU tneculsnarT ehT
*The Translucent University has no campus.*
.erehwyreve si ytisrevinU tneculsnarT ehT
*The Translucent University has no teachers and no students.
*.ecitnerppa na si retsam yreve ,rehcaet a si tneduts yrevE
*The Translucent University is built out of contradictions and lies.*
.sraef dna sepoh ruoy fo tuo tliub si ytisrevinU tneculsnarT ehT
*Welcome to the Translucent University.*
.ytisrevinU tneculsnarT eht ot emocleW




​
Translucent University is a game about discovering a world of magic, and finding your place in it. 

Inspirations may include, but are not limited to, Harry Potter, Neil Gaiman's _Books of Magic_, Mike Carey's _The Unwritten_, Lev Grossman's _The Magicians, _Alexandra Erin's _Tales of MU_, Darrel Schweitzer's _Mask of the Sorcerer_, or anything under the _Extranormal Institute_ heading at TVTropes, with a focus on the _Wizarding School_ subheading.

There are 3 seats available for this game. No familiarity required, all materials will be provided.

This game will be a playtest, your feedback will be appreciated.


----------



## buzz (Jun 2, 2014)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Translucent University is a game about discovering a world of magic, and finding your place in it.



Added to Warhorn! Thanks, Nev.

I've marked the game as Adults Only unless you tell me otherwise.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jun 2, 2014)

buzz said:


> Added to Warhorn! Thanks, Nev.
> 
> I've marked the game as Adults Only unless you tell me otherwise.




Hm. There's no special reason it has to be, but kids are obnoxious, so that's fine.

I love it when I spent half an hour carefully formatting the presentation of my event only to have the hosting website make hash of it. Yay.


----------



## buzz (Jun 2, 2014)

Nev the Deranged said:


> I love it when I spent half an hour carefully formatting the presentation of my event only to have the hosting website make hash of it. Yay.



The formatting here (BB code) doesn't directly translate to Warhorn (HTML). I had to sex it up for you manually. Look again, I tweaked it a bit.


----------



## Teldurn (Jun 2, 2014)

How do I make myself GM for my event on warhorn? I don't see any buttons listed for that, and I am already registered.

EDIT: Nevermind, I see it's been taken care of. Thanks buzz.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 2, 2014)

buzz said:


> ...I had to sex it up for you manually...




Oh yeah...


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jun 2, 2014)

buzz said:


> The formatting here (BB code) doesn't directly translate to Warhorn (HTML). I had to sex it up for you manually. Look again, I tweaked it a bit.




Can you un-italicize the reversed lines? 
I assume you can't put the image between the flavor text and the event description because all the other events are formatted the same way... meh. Can we maybe put a horizontal line between them, then?

I still don't like Warhorn.

Formatting is important, dangit.*

*(to nobody but me)


----------



## buzz (Jun 2, 2014)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Formatting is important, dangit.*
> 
> *(to nobody but me)




Formatted!

Warhorn rules!


----------



## buzz (Jun 2, 2014)

Teldurn said:


> How do I make myself GM for my event on warhorn? I don't see any buttons listed for that, and I am already registered.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, I see it's been taken care of. Thanks buzz.



No sweat.



TracerBullet42 said:


> Oh yeah...



A guy's gotta do what a guy's gotta do.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Jun 2, 2014)

buzz said:


> Formatted!
> 
> Warhorn rules!




Much better, thanks!


----------



## Fairman Rogers (Jun 2, 2014)

Hey Buzz! I was just checking Warhorn to verify, and it looks like I'm set up for a max of 4 players. I believe I had said 6, so I was wondering if you adjusted it based on the table? Anyway, please adjust if possible.


----------



## buzz (Jun 2, 2014)

Fairman Rogers said:


> Hey Buzz! I was just checking Warhorn to verify, and it looks like I'm set up for a max of 4 players. I believe I had said 6, so I was wondering if you adjusted it based on the table? Anyway, please adjust if possible.



Fixed! 

Sorry about that. Warhorn has you specify the number of players both for the _scenario_ and for the _scheduled session of said scenario_, but the latter trumps the former. It's all good now.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 2, 2014)

[MENTION=6777]buzz[/MENTION] , are you able to add Laurie as second GM for our morning event?


----------



## buzz (Jun 2, 2014)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> [MENTION=6777]buzz[/MENTION] , are you able to add Laurie as second GM for our morning event?




Looks like I can, but it shows her as "waitlisted". I think it assumes that an event can only have one GM. Still, both your names are there now!


----------



## buzz (Jun 3, 2014)

Wow! DCC, Translucent U., and Fiasco have al filled up already.


----------



## eyeheartawk (Jun 3, 2014)

Yeah, it went really quickly. Not sure what that tells us about actual attendance though...


----------



## buzz (Jun 3, 2014)

eyeheartawk said:


> Yeah, it went really quickly. Not sure what that tells us about actual attendance though...




I find it's generally a good indicator. It's rare for people to sign up and then just not show; they typically let me know they can't make it or withdraw via the system.


----------



## eyeheartawk (Jun 3, 2014)

buzz said:


> I find it's generally a good indicator. It's rare for people to sign up and then just not show; they typically let me know they can't make it or withdraw via the system.




Right, I'm just wondering how much of this is us having fewer events for people to sign up for than normal. I'm curious as to how Origins will affect overall attendance.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 3, 2014)

Lots of big conventions in June now.

http://ntrpgcon.com/

http://originsgamefair.com/

http://www.nexusgamefair.com/#!/page_home


----------



## buzz (Jun 3, 2014)

eyeheartawk said:


> Right, I'm just wondering how much of this is us having fewer events for people to sign up for than normal. I'm curious as to how Origins will affect overall attendance.




Ah, okay. Sorry, I misunderstood.

Origins (and possibly the other cons Mark mentioned) is definitely having an effect, as I know a few regulars (who generally GM) who'll be there instead of here. And, yes, fewer games means things fill up faster.

Still, I was afraid we'd barely get anyone to attend, ergo my surprise at some events actually filling up.

Feel free to put the word out, though; still plenty of seats available.


----------



## eyeheartawk (Jun 3, 2014)

buzz said:


> Ah, okay. Sorry, I misunderstood.
> 
> Origins (and possibly the other cons Mark mentioned) is definitely having an effect, as I know a few regulars (who generally GM) who'll be there instead of here. And, yes, fewer games means things fill up faster.
> 
> ...




Alright, cool.


----------



## Teldurn (Jun 3, 2014)

Is it too late to add a game? 

I'm thinking about adding another HeroQuest game for the afternoon slot. It will most likely be a continuation from the morning game. Having the same players in both morning and evening sessions is irrelevant, but would save a smidgen of time insofar as re-explaining what few game mechanics there are. But it's fine either way.


----------



## buzz (Jun 3, 2014)

Teldurn said:


> Is it too late to add a game?
> 
> I'm thinking about adding another HeroQuest game for the afternoon slot.



If the description is the same, it's not a problem; ten seconds of effort. Let me know!


----------



## Teldurn (Jun 3, 2014)

buzz said:


> If the description is the same, it's not a problem; ten seconds of effort. Let me know!



Yeah, description's the same. Let's do it!


----------



## buzz (Jun 3, 2014)

Teldurn said:


> Yeah, description's the same. Let's do it!




Added!


----------



## buzz (Jun 4, 2014)

FYI, we've added a new event to the afternoon slot: *Myth & Magic*, run by Bruce G. (who was having login issues with ENWorld, so I posted it). It's an AD&D2e retro-clone with some 3.5e polish to it.


----------



## eyeheartawk (Jun 4, 2014)

buzz said:


> FYI, we've added a new event to the afternoon slot: *Myth & Magic*, run by Bruce G. (who was having login issues with ENWorld, so I posted it). It's an AD&D2e retro-clone with some 3.5e polish to it.




Wait, so he actually got his copy off of the Kickstarter? *gasp*


----------



## buzz (Jun 4, 2014)

eyeheartawk said:


> Wait, so he actually got his copy off of the Kickstarter? *gasp*




I'm betting he's got the PDF. I think they managed to get those out to backers.


----------



## BRG (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks Buzz, for entering this for me. As to the "book" question, it is the pdf that I received. I do know some who have received all their hard copies, but many backers did not. More to the point, in spite of the Tom R. issues, they make a great set of rules bridging "old school" with the new.   Bruce


----------



## eyeheartawk (Jun 5, 2014)

BRG said:


> Thanks Buzz, for entering this for me. As to the "book" question, it is the pdf that I received. I do know some who have received all their hard copies, but many backers did not. More to the point, in spite of the Tom R. issues, they make a great set of rules bridging "old school" with the new.   Bruce




I am definitely very interested in checking the game out, I like the way it's going. But yeah, that well documented Kickstarter tomfoolery is completely unacceptable. I hope you get your hard copies someday.


----------



## Teldurn (Jun 5, 2014)

*Arrrgggh*! So unbelievably, incredibly frustrating!

I have just been informed that there's a private family issue thing happening that day that I can't get out of. So unfortunately, ONCE AGAIN, I have to regretfully cancel my attendance for the day.

I profusely and deeply apologize to everyone for this inconvenience. And trust me, I'm more pissed off about this than you know. But I can do nothing but seethe in my impotent rage.  I can only hope that I'll be able to make up for it at Gameday 39.


----------



## buzz (Jun 5, 2014)

Teldurn said:


> *Arrrgggh*! So unbelievably, incredibly frustrating!



Stink! Sorry to hear it, Teldurn. 

I've gone ahead and removed your event from the schedule and contacted the displaced players.


----------



## buzz (Jun 5, 2014)

<Professor Farnsworth>Good news, everyone!</Professor Farnsworth>

We have a new event added to a special late-morning slot (11:00 a.m. start). Nosfera2 is going to run *Everyone Is John*. Here's the blurb:



> Everyone Is John is a competitive, funny, sometimes ridiculous RPG where all the players are personalities in the head of a mentally addled homeless man named John. Each personality has its own skills and goals, and they’re all competing to keep John moving in their own directions. John isn’t the world’s most competent man, and mayhem tends to ensue as he runs around trying to keep up with what the latest personality wants. Take control, score points, change goals, have fun.




I've heard good things about this little game. We'll see how the late-start works out.


----------



## buzz (Jun 9, 2014)

Quick Update!

Right now, we have seats left in the following events.

9:30 a.m.:

Arkham Horror
Savage Worlds
11:00 a.m.:

Everyone Is John
3:30 p.m.:

Dread
Last Train Out of Warsaw
Marvel Heroic Roleplaying
Myth & Magic
The One Ring

Just five more days to go!


----------



## buzz (Jun 12, 2014)

Just two days to go!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 12, 2014)

Uh oh...looks like I'm signed up to spend both slots with Mark CMG.

Gonna be a loooong day.


----------



## buzz (Jun 13, 2014)

We're finally on the eve of Gameday 38; less than twenty-four hours left!

Breakfast reservations have been made at LePeep; just ask for the Games Plus table.

The following events still have room for players, so if you have yet to register, or just want to walk in and play, these are your best options.

*9:30 a.m.*

Arkham Horror
Savage Worlds
*11:00 a.m.*

Everyone Is John
*3:30 p.m.*

Dread
Last Train Out Of Warsaw
Marvel Heroic Roleplaying
Myth & Magic
The One Ring
Remember, the first slot of events begins at 9:30 a.m., but it's not a bad idea to get to the store at 9:00 a.m. so you can sign in, get a name badge, say hello to folks, grab a snack or beverage if you need one, and settle in at your event's table.

See you tomorrow!


----------



## buzz (Jun 13, 2014)

FYI, tables have been assigned. See the event schedule or look at the first post. For reference, here is the table map.


----------



## meganjank (Jun 13, 2014)

Ugh.  As much as I really want to game it up tomorrow, other obligations have cropped up that I have to deal with for the festival I'm performing in next weekend.  Have fun, folks!


----------



## buzz (Jun 14, 2014)

meganjank said:


> Ugh.  As much as I really want to game it up tomorrow, other obligations have cropped up that I have to deal with for the festival I'm performing in next weekend.  Have fun, folks!




Stink! Sorry to hear it, Megan. Good luck with the festival and hopefully we'll see you next time.


----------



## buzz (Jun 14, 2014)

*HAPPY GAMEDAY 38!* See you folks in about an hour or so.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks so much for a great time!  Thanks to Buzz for organizing (first time I got to use warhorn, which works wonderfully smooth, IMO).  Thanks to Curt for hosting, and to Floyd (thanks for the pass, too!), Paul, and the Games Plus gang for helping us when we needed your expertise.  Thanks to my GMs, Buzz running The One Ring and Bruce with Myth & Magic.  I had a great time with all the players, in the games I played (Rob [x2],Tim, Kate, Shari, George, and Rory!), and seeing everyone else again (Hey, Nat and J-Man!), and some new folks!  99 Games with Rob Mayer in my life, 99 Games with Rob Mayer!  Take two down, act like a clown, 97 Games with Rob Mayer!  (This might take a bit longer . . .)


----------



## buzz (Jun 15, 2014)

Another great Gameday! This one was small — 30 people total — though actually not the smallest we've ever had (which was 26, at least as far back as I've been tracking); five games in the morning, six games in the evening, and one game in a special late morning slot that, unfortunately, lacked enough players to be run. (Thankfully, the GM and a friend spent the slot playing card one board games, so still managed to have some fun.)

I'd like to thank all of our volunteer GMs and our host, Games Plus for making the day happen.

I'd also really like to thank, Rob, Kate, Tim, Shari, and Mark for playing in my morning TOR game and suffering through my first run of the system. Also thanks to Ken and Jason for playing in the afternoon TOR, and suffering through my modifying the scenario on the fly for use with two players. All you helped me learn a lot about the system; I had fun, and I hope you all did as well.

I've posted photos on Facebook and photos on Google+.

I look forward to seeing you all again on September 13, the date for Gameday 39! (Yes, we already reserved it.)


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Jun 16, 2014)

Mark CMG said:


> ...99 Games with Rob Mayer in my life, 99 Games with Rob Mayer!  Take two down, act like a clown, 97 Games with Rob Mayer!  (This might take a bit longer . . .)




Three gamedays per year...two slots per gameday...we'll have this done in less than 17 years!

Thanks for the fun gameday, folks!  Good times!  See you in September!


----------

